# First post



## Roncastropaints (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey everyone my name is Ron, I'm an artist out of Cleveland Ohio. I started oil painting in December of 2015. I've been doing other types of art for the last 13 years watercolor, markers, pencil, and charcoal. 

I mainly focus on realism painting, I'd really like to do some alla prima landscapes, and portraits. I'm just really into oil painting and the different directions it can be taken in. Here are 2 of my latest. I haven't been doing realism or oil painting very long so please take that into consideration. Thanks!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

welcome to the site ron, the flower is nice


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. My preference is Oil. I just started a couple of years ago. Your Rose is really good! You have an excellent command of using values.


----------

